# Styding in NZ, and bringing my family



## Wonderspring (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Both of us parents have been accepted to start studying in february 2012 in a Waikato University, paying full fees.

We are 4, two children 7 and 10 yrs, and two adults - husband and wife.

Will our children be accepted to the school as domestic or international children? 
there is a considerate difference in the fees if our children are domestics, rather than internationals.

Anybody with some experience, please give some feedback.

thanks a million times.
william


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wonderspring said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Both of us parents have been accepted to start studying in february 2012 in a Waikato University, paying full fees.
> 
> ...


Hi there 
I think the only way you'll know for certain is to ask NZ Immigration - but I think the answer is that they will be international students, and will require their own Study Visa. 

I found the following guide - http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/8D76710A-1F4A-452F-8C5D-8663738F560A/0/1013.pdf - it doesn't mention dependent children, but does mention that you aren't entitled to publicly funded health care (page 5), and I'd expect child education to be the same.


----------



## Wonderspring (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi again,

Thanks for your feedback.

How is the situation if say my wife starts the university and I start working. I have a business in EU, that I can operate from anywhere including NZ. I could even start up an import business with same products to NZ all with own funds.

What requirements are there for such work?
And would the children be able to get domestic status?

Thanks


----------

